# WoW mit 2 Account gleichzeitg spielen



## franzl73 (31. Januar 2007)

Hallo
Ich würde gerne auf meinem Rechner mit 2 Account gleichzeitig spielen, damit ich mit Crafter-Twinks schnell hochleveln kann.
Ist das Technisch Möglich? brauche ich dazu ein besonderes Zusatzprogramm, damit sich die beiden WOWs nicht gegenseitig stören ? Kann zwar einen 2.ten Rechner aufbauen, aber den Strom und Platz möchte ich mir eigentlich sparen

Danke für eure Tipps

Franz


----------



## yatira2k (14. Februar 2007)

franzl73 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich würde gerne auf meinem Rechner mit 2 Account gleichzeitig spielen, damit ich mit Crafter-Twinks schnell hochleveln kann.
> Ist das Technisch Möglich? brauche ich dazu ein besonderes Zusatzprogramm, damit sich die beiden WOWs nicht gegenseitig stören ? Kann zwar einen 2.ten Rechner aufbauen, aber den Strom und Platz möchte ich mir eigentlich sparen
> 
> ...



Hi dude^^
Also ich mach das auch oft
Auch an einem Rechner, hab 2 accounts, den einen zieh ich dann immer schnell durch inis ect.
Hab 1.5GB Ram und nimm dabei noch alles mit Video auf-läuft perfekt..
Ansonsten hab ich recht schlechtes PC-Equip:

AMD Sempron 2400+
1.5GB Ram
ATI Radeon 9800 Pro

Fehler weils 2x läuft hab ich bisher noch keine gesehen (;


----------



## Roran (14. Februar 2007)

Ich habe mehrere Chars,

LvL 41 Ingi 300, Berbau 200+
LvL 13 Juwelenschleifer und Bergbau

Und ich schick dem kleinem Char Erze und Edelsteine zu.

Also wozu einen 2ten Account ?


----------



## whiti (16. Februar 2007)

- weil man so 2 chars gleichzeitig hochleveln kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- weil man sich so selber sachen verzaubern kann
- weil man zu viel geld hat ^^  (2 abos)

gruss

@topic:

unter winxp kannst dir ja auch ein 2. account anlegen und dort das programm (wow) starten und mit nutzer wechseln halt in das andere wow gelangen ...sdf


----------



## Roran (16. Februar 2007)

whiti schrieb:


> - weil man so 2 chars gleichzeitig hochleveln kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das kannst Du unter Linux auch schon ewig lange machen,
selbst vor Windows2000 Zeiten schon.
Ist also ein alter Hut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kanly (17. Februar 2007)

die 2. anmeldung is aber nicht nötig läuft auch so ohne probleme , so 1 GB ram sollte es sein sonst kann das switchen schonmal nen mom dauern (nim anforderung mal 2 halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Lloyd_Banks (22. August 2007)

also mich würde das auch interessieren, da ich besitzer bin von 2 accounts. 

Ich probiere im mom es so zu machen, das ich 2 wow's starte und bei beide in den Fenster modus gehe. 
(Auflösung 800x600) und eine Desktopauflösung von 1600xirgendwas einstelle. 

dann kann man beide Fenster nebeneinandern "stellen" und hat so alles im auge. 

Ich will demnächst einen Krieger und einen heiler hochspielen. 
bin aber noch am überlgen welcher heiler mich begleiten soll. (eventuell mache ich auch einen priester, weil ich noch nie einen priester gespielt habe und shadow ist später sicher auch gut zum farmen)

der Krieger ist der "Main" und beim heiler hab ich einfach ein Follow Makro, gebastelt. 
D.h. beide nehmen immer die gleichen quests an und killen die gleichen mobs und teilen sich so die xp, ganz einfach eigentlich ^^ 

ist halt reines gefarme und stupides grinden, dafür hat man später 2 70er dastehen. 

was ich jetzt gerne wissen möchte ist wie kann ich das alles machen ohne dauernd zwei fenster offen zu haben. ich habe schon videos gesehen wo ein kerl 5 chars gleichzeitig spielt. auf einem screen und alle machen das gleiche im prinzip spielt er ein char und die 4 andern machen genau das gleiche wie er. 

kann mir da mal wer weiterhelfen - auch wenns nicht erlaubt ist von blizzard, würde ich das trozdem gerne machen ^^


----------



## Tikume (22. August 2007)

Naja, früher konnte man ja z.B. ein tell an den jeweiligen Char schicken und ein entsprechendes Add On hat dann automatisch die passende AKtion ausgeführt. Damit wäre eine "Fernsteuerung" per Add On denkbar.

Das sollte aber mit den Änderungen an der LUA Schnittstelle die vor BC kamen jetzt nicht mehr gehn.


----------



## Isegrim (22. August 2007)

Die irren Boxing-Typen machen das AFAIK über ’nen Tastatur-Verteiler. Man könnte z.B. im „Krieger-WoW“ 2 Tasten definieren, die keine Aktion auslösen. Diese zwei Tasten werden dann aber im „Heiler-WoW“ einmal als /follow und einmal als /$Heilzauber definiert.
Nur so ’n Gedanke auf die Schnelle.


----------



## Absimilard (24. August 2007)

Isegrim schrieb:


> Die irren Boxing-Typen machen das AFAIK über ’nen Tastatur-Verteiler. Man könnte z.B. im „Krieger-WoW“ 2 Tasten definieren, die keine Aktion auslösen. Diese zwei Tasten werden dann aber im „Heiler-WoW“ einmal als /follow und einmal als /$Heilzauber definiert.
> Nur so ’n Gedanke auf die Schnelle.




Ha! ich wusste das ich auch nen Link zu dem Thema hatte: http://www.dual-boxing.com/forums2/viewtopic.php?t=498


man muss wohl aber ne recht dicke Brieftasche haben um sich des Equipment und die Accountkosten leisten zu können. Und Zeit zum Arbeiten hat man da wohl auch nicht mehr


----------



## eMJay (24. August 2007)

Absimilard schrieb:


> Ha! ich wusste das ich auch nen Link zu dem Thema hatte: http://www.dual-boxing.com/forums2/viewtopic.php?t=498
> man muss wohl aber ne recht dicke Brieftasche haben um sich des Equipment und die Accountkosten leisten zu können. Und Zeit zum Arbeiten hat man da wohl auch nicht mehr




Das kann nur ein China Farmer oder sonst wer sein^^

einfach nur Krank


----------



## BlackDragon2481 (9. September 2007)

moin erst ma ! 

wolltre das auch ausprobieren bekomme aber nen fehler error 132 liegts am ram ? 

oben steht das 1024ram reichen bzw macht er das auch so habe auch die radeon 9800pro  
3000xp 

nur wie gesagt error 132 was kann ich machen ? grafiktreiber updaten ? ^^ oder liegts daran das ich mit win 2000 durch die weld renn ?


----------



## Isegrim (9. September 2007)

In Anbetracht der Beschreibung zu Fehler 132 im offiz. Technikforum tippe ich mal auf zu geringen Arbeitspeicher. Wieviel hast du denn im Moment im Rechner? Welche Art von RAM? An Win2k sollte es nicht liegen.

(Ich konnte mit meinem Uraltsystem Athlon XP 1600+, 768 MB SDRAM und ’ner GeForce 2 TI gleichzeitig  2 WoW laufen lassen, nur Alt + Tab hat teilweise recht lange gedauert)


----------



## BlackDragon2481 (9. September 2007)

1024 noname ^^ leider ! meinst daran liegts oder sollte ich ma paar progs im hintergrund auslasen ?


----------



## Isegrim (9. September 2007)

Hrm, also noch mal 256 mehr als bei mir. Damit sollte es auf jeden Fall funktionieren.

Die richtige Idee hast du schon: Es muß so viel wie möglich RAM frei sein, das heißt, es fliegt alles außer den kritischen Windowsprozessen aus dem Taskmanager! Maximal 20 laufende Prozesse würde ich meinen.
(Hatte bei mir damals sogar die explorer.exe beendet. ^^ )


----------



## BlackDragon2481 (9. September 2007)

ok soweit so gut ^^ hab ma alle hintergrund progs ausgemacht zonealarm virus soundkarte ati usw ^^ 

ES LÄUFT ^^ 2x supi ^^ 

nur es ruckeld derbe ich glaub ich hau mir doch noch nen riegel rein ! 

zusatz zu oben 

1024 ram ja aber 2x 512mb ddr  ich denke ich werd ma diesen monat die 2 riegel rausschmeissen und 2x 1024 ddr hollen ! ma sehen was dann abgeht ^^


----------



## Flauwy (17. September 2007)

Wenn man die Grafikeinstellungen der 2. WoW-Version auf das niedrigste herunterschraubt, dann sollte es auch auf älteren PCs anständig laufen. Bei mir klappts und mein Rechner ist ne Gurke (2.4 GHz Athlon). Auf schnellen PCs sind auch 5 geöffnete WoWs machbar. Gar kein Problem. Allerdings solltet Ihr lieber über weitere Hardware nach denken, wenn Ihr mehr machen wollt, als nur einen Twink zu ziehen. Hier nochmal der Link zum Multi-Boxing-Forum www.dual-boxing.com.


----------

